# Repeat



## Irtaza (Aug 18, 2010)

hi all,
i did my FSC pre-medical 1st yr exam in 2010 from multan board and going to give 2nd yr exam next yr..
but i think my 1st yr result is going to be bad so, i wanna ask for some info here
if there is any chance for repeating my whole 1st yr subjects after passing the FSC examination?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yes you can.


----------



## Irtaza (Aug 18, 2010)

Fareeha, i searched your old posts for some info but found that improvement is not worth it......
why is it so?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

it is. i also repeated. if you work hard then there are improvement chances


----------



## Out of mind (Sep 4, 2010)

i have done fsc. this year and i got 964 but my MCAT marks are less so i guess i would have to repeat MCAT. but i am really sad and broken i need to forget what happened but i just cannot


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

@^Why to repeat only MCAT ? Give few papers also .One of my freinds got 995(having 958 last year).He was not Able to score well in Mcat this year also but his fsc helped him to get a decent aggregate.You should not take the risk.


----------



## Out of mind (Sep 4, 2010)

no i cannot i have to prepare for AKU test also i dont have enough time and i know what blunders i have made in MCAT i can improve my performance inshAllah


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

but do apply in private sector this time


----------



## Out of mind (Sep 4, 2010)

no private medical colleges are useless


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

why do you say so? agakhan is also private then


----------



## Sadiqian (Sep 19, 2010)

Out of mind said:


> i have done fsc. this year and i got 964 but my MCAT marks are less so i guess i would have to repeat MCAT. but i am really sad and broken i need to forget what happened but i just cannot


.
Hi,
i have got 85% in fsc and fairly low in mcat. I will take mcat again INSHA-ALLAH. I might also take chem again. So how are you going to prepare for AKU? Bro would you mind sharing your plan? And i agree that private medical colleges are useless. But no doubt AKU is matchless. What do you think is better? AKU or K.E?


----------



## Out of mind (Sep 4, 2010)

Sadiqian said:


> .
> Hi,
> i have got 85% in fsc and fairly low in mcat. I will take mcat again INSHA-ALLAH. I might also take chem again. So how are you going to prepare for AKU? Bro would you mind sharing your plan? And i agree that private medical colleges are useless. But no doubt AKU is matchless. What do you think is better? AKU or K.E?


 obviously AKU is a lot better.... i hav started preparation for AKU. i am studying from princeton physics, kaplan chemistry, redspot maths, barrons sat1 english and fsc. books.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

All govt. colleges are more or less the same including K.E.

AKU is a different and perhaps better.#wink


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

AKU is way wayyy better than KE or even Dow..... its faculty, curriculum, infrastructure, research and vast medical services provided puts it in a class of its own ... its the only hospital in Pakistan that matches the highest international standards... because of its various national and international accreditations and achievements its the only internationally recognised medical instituition in Pakistan, and they have scholarships for students with genuine financial difficulty so that isnt an issue if u get accepted... 
the only medical college that comes after would have to be shifa because its faculty is also of international standards and curriculum is similar to AKU and its infrastructure isnt bad either....they have a pretty good hospital... but they have a very very long way to go before it can come even close to AKU.... 
govt colleges are cheap and u get tons of clinical exposure but besides these 2 things they dont have much else going for them...


----------

